# DS #5048: Metal Fight Beyblade: Bakugami Susanoh Shuurai! (Japan)



## Chanser (Jul 16, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6375^^


----------



## redact (Jul 16, 2010)

what happened to my beloved beyblades?
it used to have tyson and max


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 16, 2010)

haha

dam noobs gonna want this translated


----------



## xshinox (Jul 16, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> what happened to my beloved beyblades?
> it used to have tyson and max


their time is done. it's gingka's time to shine.


----------



## prowler (Jul 16, 2010)

PICKING UP SPEED, RUNNING OUT OF TIME,
GOING HEAD TO HEAD, IT'S A WAY OF LIFE.
YOU GOTTA FALL DOWN, MEET GROUND, TO GET BACK UP AGAIN.
LET'S BEYBLADE.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 16, 2010)

Let's play this games and find the codes!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 16, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I hate it when they change things

What happened to the bladebreakers?


----------



## Theraima (Jul 16, 2010)

I used to be a fan of bladebreakers and those other guys too. Now I have no idea where has this "beyblading" gone..


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 16, 2010)

man the game is awesome (i have lost many times though) i can t stop playing it lol


----------



## NDStemp (Jul 16, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> haha
> 
> dam noobs gonna want this translated



translate dis plz plz plz

Aha, but seriously, I've never tried a Beyblade game before. ;D


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 16, 2010)

Arrrgh. I remember when you couldn't walk through a school without bumping into at least 10 people who had one of these.


----------



## NextStep (Jul 16, 2010)

Raaaaay, Driggerrrr.

gone


----------



## noname9889 (Jul 16, 2010)

Theres no reason for anyone to be complaining. The Bladebreakers had their series a decade ago, and theres been an entire new anime since then and thats what this one is based off of.


----------



## riverchen (Jul 16, 2010)

WHERES MAH TYSON AND MAX?!?!?!?


----------



## xshinox (Jul 16, 2010)

they done with beyblading. they are the champions of their era. time for gingka!


----------



## Takanato (Jul 16, 2010)

Rofl Gingka? The guy has a fricking unicorn>_> This Beyblade series sucks.

I miss the old Beyblade>_>


----------



## xshinox (Jul 17, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Rofl Gingka? The guy has a fricking unicorn>_> This Beyblade series sucks.


and your point is? its pegasus, a legendary beast. tyson had a dragoon, ray has a driger, and so on. all the bladers have animals. metal fight beyblade uses zodiac constellations as their bit beasts. nothing wrong with that PLUS pegasus =/= unicorno


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 17, 2010)

it looks like the previous beyblade to me?
maybe it just have different storyline

the game play and everything is really identical


----------



## Sceptile95 (Jul 17, 2010)

The new beyblade is on YTV saturdays at 12:00PM I guess...


----------



## Ashsurazenucu (Jul 17, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> Takanato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just adding some more stuff: the original cast's bit beasts were based off the four symbols in Chinese culture (dragon, turtle, phoenix and tiger) which is part of the Chinese constellation, so this series uses the Zodiac instead.

Besides, if Saint Seiya taught me anything, you don't mess with a horse with wings.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

beyblade. good times... good times man


----------



## redsmas (Jul 18, 2010)

they have changed how you build the beyblades as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




P.S this new series is actually a spin of


----------



## Sorakun (Jul 19, 2010)

Outdated information.
They've already switched to the Hybrid Wheel System a long time ago. The Wheel now consists of a Clear Wheel and a Metal Wheel.

Also wrong information.
The new series is just that, a new series. It's neither a sequel nor a spin-off. Think the Final Fantasy games of the main series. If Beyblade was Final Fantasy 1, then Metal Fight Beyblade is Final Fantasy 2.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 20, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> PICKING UP SPEED, RUNNING OUT OF TIME,
> GOING HEAD TO HEAD, IT'S A WAY OF LIFE.
> YOU GOTTA FALL DOWN, MEET GROUND, TO GET BACK UP AGAIN.
> LET'S BEYBLADE.


OMFG brings back memories


----------

